

Behind the scenes look at DealScoopr - nisch
http://blog.dealscoopr.com/post/83435214978/behind-the-scenes-look-at-dealscoopr

======
nisch
Read more about us here: [http://www.tnooz.com/article/DealScoopr-travel-
deals-discove...](http://www.tnooz.com/article/DealScoopr-travel-deals-
discovery-engine-flights-hotels/)

